
Nassim Nicholas Taleb vs. Less Wrong - hargup
https://medium.com/@hargup/nassim-nicholas-taleb-vs-less-wrong-df0ed3145fba
======
viburnum
Both are bad because if you don't agree with them, they say you're suffering
from some cognitive bias.

~~~
exolymph
Maybe you are.

~~~
shanghaiaway
Maybe they are.

------
noobly
Interesting write up. I mistook Less Wrong for Suckless and the Cat-V crowd
initially and it was kind of interesting to note that they, methinks, fall
much closer to NNT on these points (and in overall grumpiness). Particularly:

>LW says “all models are wrong but some are useful”. NNT says “all models are
wrong but some are harmful”

>LW wants you to expand your boundaries as far as you can. A lot of talk is
about optimizing things, be smarter, be stronger and so on so forth. NNT asks
you to keep it small and beautiful.

>LW wants you to do “the most good you can”, NNT wants you to prevent harm and
call out frauds.

However I think both schools are complementary, and I've enjoyed reading
material from all parties.

------
dmix
I have no idea what the context of this post is but in every category of the
bullet list I'd rather be on the Less Wrong side than the "NNT" side.

~~~
lkrubner
Do you prefer the LessWrong side in this bullet point:

 _LW and NNT both knows we are wrong and we cannot help being wrong, hence LW
wants you to become “less wrong” though NNT wants you to make sure that your
mistakes don’t hurt you too badly or better change the game such that mistakes
help you._

~~~
h_r
Regarding NNT's point here, don't you have to be "less wrong" to pick that
better strategy effectively?

------
ap3
Submitted your own article to HN?

~~~
dmix
Nothing wrong with that... happens all the time. Plenty of top-tier HN users
submit their own posts. The only problem is when it's falsely upvoted (which
I'm not claiming is the case here).

~~~
rinchik
I second this. It's not about promotion it's all about feedback. I often
submit my own articles to do a self-check/self-balance. And if I have blindly
wrote some BS I'd be happy if someone pointed it out, disrupting my tunnel
vision, introducing new view points.

~~~
majewsky
As an additional reason, I self-submit because my blog is static and has no
comment section.

